
Show HN: Pure CSS Connect 4 - finnhvman
https://codepen.io/finnhvman/pen/xXpzVN
======
teleclimber
CSS is so weird.

On one hand people can do absurdly amazing things like this, and on the other
I am sitting here trying to line up baselines of two text elements that are in
different parts of the layout and I want to just throw my computer out the
window.

------
bananicorn
I wonder if this code has been generated in part- it seems like one hell of a
hassle to figure out and write by hand... But holy cow, it's awesome!

